# Pollen Filter



## LeeHaselden (Mar 14, 2010)

HI All 
I am hoping to do a service on the car at weekend (TT 2 Ltr FWD MK2) I have had a quick look under the bonnet the other day to see what was needed, the car has done 40K recently bought from an Audi dealer, they assured me that it had a full service just before I bought it, but when i removed the air filter it was *BLACK* and packed with dead leaves, I think this is a sign that they have probably done nothing at all. 
I wanted to take out the pollen filter and believe is is on the right hand side behind the plastic trim (wiper blades) , I removed the rubber strip and prised up the plastic trim to find a cover held on with 2 screws, behind this cover did not seem to be a pollen filter !!! Has any one any ideas as to the location of the pollen filter.

Thanks Lee


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The pollen filter is accessed from the passenger footwell, under the trim/carpet.

The cover is fixed in place with two wing bolts and the pollen filter air duct cover is located in posision using a slide mechanisme. You do not need any tools to replace it.


----------



## LeeHaselden (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheers Arne 
I will have a look this morning  
Lee


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

LeeHaselden said:


> I am hoping to do a service on the car at weekend (TT 2 Ltr FWD MK2) I have had a quick look under the bonnet the other day to see what was needed, the car has done 40K recently bought from an Audi dealer


Did you car come with a warranty? If so, you may be putting it in jeopardy doing the service yourself. Are you using Audi parts and an Audi service schedule?


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Air filter isnt due till 57,000 miles I seem to recall..


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

My TTS is in for a service today (2 years old and first service - just gone 12.500 miles).

They told me that in addition to the "usual stuff" (oil, oil filter, engine air filter, brake liquide etc), also the pollen filter will be changed - and this is done for every main service.


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I found the two bolts, removed them, removed the trim, but now I am confused as how do I remove the cabin filter itself. I have been looking into this for the past 30 minutes without being able to figure it out. Any help is welcome.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You should have exposed a rectangular cover which you slide to release the clips and then remove.

That cover MAY have been fitted with small screws/bolts to secure it.

Then you just pull the filter out.


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

Brittan, just found a way to remove the cover, it slides to the passenger side and leaves the filter open, then you remove the filter, yuck! And voila, you can replace with a new one and put the cover again and slide it to the driver's side.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Try this
http://art.rexbo.net/mann/pdf/hbbukioq.pdf


----------

